# Stupid question



## foldinghunter (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm right-handed. I shoot a bow holding it in my left hand and release with my right. I have always shot a slingshot the same way. I see a lot of vids of people holding it in their right hand. Are they all left-handed or am I missing something? I had a fellow ask me one time why I shoveled left-handed. I told him I didn't know there was a difference. It feels natural for me to shoot a slingshot the way I shoot my bow and I don't think I'll change, but I was wondering.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am right handed and hold in my left hand. Like a bow.


----------



## foldinghunter (Sep 3, 2010)

Thought so!


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

I am right handed, left eye dominant. I hold the SS in my right hand, pull the pouch with the left hand, and aim with my left eye. I shoot a rifle left handed and had a left handed deer rifle.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Devan and I are both right handed, I hold in my right hand and he holds in his left. It's all preference


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

same as bbshoter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Same as Chaneke Josh


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Both handedness and eye dominance play a part.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I'm right, and subject the fork to the right. I can also throw left-handed but I feel the kick in the elbow and my aim is lower.


Chepo


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

same as bbshoter as well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually, as I reread this thread, there is one difference between me and bb shooter. I am right-eye dominant and should shoot with my left hand, but due to an injury, I can't hold the fork in it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Eye dominance usually determines if you are right or left handed, but sometimes a person like BB shooter and my wife act right handed in most things that they do but should be left handed. I think that is because of the way they were taught to write and do things when they were young, but that is conjecture. Normally if right eye dominate, you will hold the slingshot in your left hand. I am right eye dominate and shoot with both hands, but am a better shot with the slingshot in my left hand. To determine which of you eyes are dominate, point your finger at something in the distance with both eyes open, close one eye and then the other. The eye the finger does not appear to move with is you dominate eye. Then it would be better to hold the slingshot in the opposite hand. -- Tex


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> ok guys get this..... I write with my left hand, play darts with my left hand, throw a ball with my right hand, kick a ball with my right foot, play table tennis with either hand, if i played guitar i would strum with my left hand, i hold a catty in my left hand.


Stick a broom up your butt and you could sweep the floor while you're at it!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of us shoot bows right handed but shoot slingshots left handed! I am right handed and do this.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------

